# T-3 Turbo Inlet And Outlet Sizes



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Does anyone know the inlet and outlet sizes for the T-3 on the Z? Im ordering pipes to make hardpipes with and I know that the t.b. is 2 3/4 so I ordered a bunch turbonetics hose couplings, I need to know the turbo inlets sizes for the transition hose though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Does anyone know the inlet and outlet sizes for the T-3 on the Z? Im ordering pipes to make hardpipes with and I know that the t.b. is 2 3/4 so I ordered a bunch turbonetics hose couplings, I need to know the turbo inlets sizes for the transition hose though.


I'm using a mix of stock and exhaust pipe on the pre-turbo pipes. I'm using the stock bends , with 3" pipe for the straight sections , and 3" couplers on the MAF. So I guess it's a safe bet the pre-turbo pipes are 3 inch.  
I would be assuming the after-turbo piping would be 3" also.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'm using a mix of stock and exhaust pipe on the pre-turbo pipes. I'm using the stock bends , with 3" pipe for the straight sections , and 3" couplers on the MAF. So I guess it's a safe bet the pre-turbo pipes are 3 inch.
> I would be assuming the after-turbo piping would be 3" also.


don't go too big on the after turbo pipes or you will get noticable lag. 2-2.25 on the compressor discharge and 2.5" from IC to TB is a good compromise.

Mike


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Sorry didn't see this earlier. morepower2 is right 2.5" from IC to TB is the perfect size for your pipes. After turbo pipes 2.5" to 3" will work.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ok- but what are the inlet sizes for the turbo-? What is the throttle body- 3 inches? What I want to do is hard pipes from the turbo to throttle body first and then I will worry about the maf sensor side to the turbo. I have an intercooler from a z32 that I was going to use as a top mount style intercooler, I was giong to order a hoodscoop from one of our distributors and integrate it. I know that obviously the intercooler will help, but what cfm will the stock ones flow? Is it ok if Im going to up my boost to 10 psi? I wanted to do this this weekend, but I didnt order any of the couplings or pipes yet b/c I wanted to consult one of you guys about it first. I was worried about going with too big of a pipe like Mike said. With the maf sensor side pipes I will be ok doing 3 inch to the maf sensor then 2.5 to the turbo? Then from the turbo--2.5 to the intercooler and 2.75 to the throttle body?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

so the outlet from the turbo is 2.5 inches? B/c the throttle body is 2 3/4- is it ok to run 2.5 inch pipe then get a 2.5 to 2 3/4 connector to go to the throttle body? Is the inlet side of the turbo 3 inches?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> so the outlet from the turbo is 2.5 inches? B/c the throttle body is 2 3/4- is it ok to run 2.5 inch pipe then get a 2.5 to 2 3/4 connector to go to the throttle body? Is the inlet side of the turbo 3 inches?


Inlet side is 3 " , I just finished my exhaust pipe intake this morning. It actually changes size a couple times in its stock form , but most of it is 3". It's ALL 3" now , since I finished it.
It's 3" coming from the filter to the MAF , looks like 2.75" after the MAF , and the turbo inlet itself actually seems to be 3.25" or something like that , because the 3" pipe I was using could fit INSIDE the turbo inlet pipe , but matched up perfectly to the MAF.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

are you serious man? i hope I can find a damn connector that will go from 3 to 3 1/4-


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> are you serious man? i hope I can find a damn connector that will go from 3 to 3 1/4-


Just use any of the connectors you can find in the ricer isle at the local auto-parts store. I used 3" rubber connectors , they will easily expand enough to fit 3.25.


----------

